

Every BBC Essential Mix, 1993 to 2010 - metamemetics
http://thenine.ca/essential/

======
kqr2
From <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Essential_Mix> :

    
    
      The Essential Mix is a weekly radio show on BBC Radio 1 
      currently broadcast between 03:00 and 05:00 Saturday morning. 
      Originally broadcast on 30 October 1993, The Essential 
      Mix features contemporary DJs and music producers of
      electronic dance music.

------
petercooper
For "open directories" like this, it's good form to use the Coral Cache in
order to not overwhelm the original source:
<http://thenine.ca.nyud.net/essential/>

~~~
_delirium
Unfortunately, Coral Cache doesn't cache anything >50mb, so for almost all of
these it'll just redirect you to the original URL. (There are a handful of
<50mb mixes, which it does serve up without redirecting.)

~~~
petercooper
Sadly I noticed that only later ;-) Though at least the cache could speed
things up for the window shoppers.

------
dailo10
Does anyone else have fond memories of the Oakenfold mixes?

[http://thenine.ca/essential/2000/2000.02.13%20-%20Essential%...](http://thenine.ca/essential/2000/2000.02.13%20-%20Essential%20Mix%20-%20Paul%20Oakenfold.mp3)

[http://thenine.ca/essential/2000/2000.05.21%20-%20Essential%...](http://thenine.ca/essential/2000/2000.05.21%20-%20Essential%20Mix%20-%20Paul%20Oakenfold.mp3)

~~~
Sparragus
Oakenfold's 'The Goa Mix' is probably the best mix I've ever heard.

Should be these two:
[http://thenine.ca.nyud.net/essential/1994/1994.12.18%20-%20E...](http://thenine.ca.nyud.net/essential/1994/1994.12.18%20-%20Essential%20Mix%20-%20Paul%20Oakenfold%20\(Part%201\).mp3)

[http://thenine.ca.nyud.net/essential/1994/1994.12.18%20-%20E...](http://thenine.ca.nyud.net/essential/1994/1994.12.18%20-%20Essential%20Mix%20-%20Paul%20Oakenfold%20\(Part%202\).mp3)

~~~
josefresco
Goa is good, but there's a lot more to Oakenfold than just that set (love his
set from Havana Cuba). I have to say I'm happy to see fellow trance dinosaurs
here. The electro world has moved on from the days of Oaky but I still have a
vast collection that I use for marathon coding sessions.

------
parenthesis
I realise that other people's musical taste is not necessarily interesting,
but
[http://thenine.ca/essential/1995/1995.11.11%20-%20Essential%...](http://thenine.ca/essential/1995/1995.11.11%20-%20Essential%20Mix%20-%20David%20Morales.mp3)
is what got me really into dance music, is what opened my ears to the musical
possibilities of stringing records together, and made me think "I've got to
learn how to do this".

------
brighton36
I may regret posting this ....

But this is what you probably want to do:

user@host:/path/to/EssentialMixRip09.04.10$ wget -rl 0 -np -A .mp3
<http://thenine.ca/essential/>

~~~
lsb
Using Coral CDN:

    
    
      wget -rl 0 -np -A .mp3 http://thenine.ca.nyud.net/essential/

~~~
aidenn0
Nogood, checkout the robots.txt

~~~
_delirium
Since Coral considers itself a distributed caching proxy rather than a
crawler, it doesn't respect robots.txt. It does respect the relevant cache-
control headers, like "no-cache", but this site doesn't appear to set them.

However, the main problem here is that Coral doesn't cache any files >50mb, so
almost none of these are cached. The few <50mb do seem to be, though, e.g.:
[http://thenine.ca.nyud.net/essential/1998/1998.01.01%20-%20E...](http://thenine.ca.nyud.net/essential/1998/1998.01.01%20-%20Essential%20Mix%20-%20Pete%20Tong%20\(Part%201\).mp3)

------
DrStalker
Does anyone have a torrent link to download these, or does getting music in
bulk through a torrent feel too illegal in ways that grabbing individual
tracks from a directory listing doesn't?

~~~
aw3c2
They are in a 110 Gigabyte torrent at themixingbowl, a site dedicated to
mixes. I also highly recommend the BTTB series.

~~~
gasull
[https://isohunt.com/lite/files/148859505/Essential%20Mix%20t...](https://isohunt.com/lite/files/148859505/Essential%20Mix%20themixingbowl)

------
samd
I recommend the Scratch Perverts mix at:
[http://thenine.ca/essential/2004/2004.08.22%20-%20Essential%...](http://thenine.ca/essential/2004/2004.08.22%20-%20Essential%20Mix%20-%20Scratch%20Perverts.mp3)

~~~
rbxbx
seconded, that's a fantastic mix.

------
_grrr
I've waited 15 years for this link. Thank you.

My personal favourite, from 1997:
[http://thenine.ca/essential/1997/1997.03.02%20-%20Essential%...](http://thenine.ca/essential/1997/1997.03.02%20-%20Essential%20Mix%20-%20Daft%20Punk.mp3)

~~~
dfischer
This is an epic one.

------
petermarks
Surprising to see this on HN. Regardless, here's my favs:

2009-03-10 Jamie Jones, 2007-02-18 Danny Howells, 2006-10-14 Trentemoller,
2003-08-24 Sasha live at Creamfields

------
zokier
Aren't these copyrighted?

~~~
arethuza
My initial reaction was "WTF is that doing on HN?":

From <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Essential_Mix>:

"However in 2010, Mixriot, a website which hosted stream and download links to
past Essential Mix broadcasts dating back to the first ever edition for its
members, was asked to remove all its past recordings by production company
Somethin' Else due to copyright infringement. The Mixriot website is still
live though it has since taken down all Essential Mix broadcasts."

I would expect the owner of that site to be getting a nasty letter from a
lawyer Real Soon Now.

------
Lorin
Been waiting a while for something like this, could anyone identify either
this track or the set it's from? I know it's from Cor Fijneman's Outstanding
Radio mix...

<http://lorinhalpert.com/puredj-Cor_Fijneman-Outstanding> Radio.mp3

------
miguelpais
Awesome! I usually download three or four of these a year from the DJs I like.

And Yes! I'm glad this came to HN, otherwise I wouldn't find it and I love the
Essential Mixes.

From 2010 I recommend the one from John 00 Fleming at 13-FEB-2010.

------
andre3k1
You sir are a god amongst men. Wasn't aware that so many HN readers were into
house, techno, trance, etc.

Anyone ever been to Ultra Music Festival? Most amazing time of my life.

------
julianz
I've got a fairly good collection of the older mixes, and there's some amazing
stuff in there, no doubt. Any pointers on what's been really great in the last
couple of years?

------
alexophile
Extra info: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Essential_Mix_episodes>

------
purpledove
Oh wow, overload. Tempted to leach, but...

Anyway, here is a recommendation:

2006.03.26 - This is a good long mix I listened to many times.

------
dfischer
Oh my god I want this so bad but the server load is ridiculous. If someone
could download it and put it on a torrent I'd love you so much.

------
Raphael
The server may get more load than it can stand.

~~~
edkennedy
It seems to be down now, for me.

------
thegeezer3
this was epic
[http://thenine.ca/essential/1994/1994.05.28%20-%20Essential%...](http://thenine.ca/essential/1994/1994.05.28%20-%20Essential%20Mix%20-%20Billy%20Nasty.mp3)
as well as the daft punk one posted earlier here.

------
bpm140
Not to be gauche, but where do I send the 1TB hard drive to get a dump of
every mix? :D

------
desigooner
seems like the site was overloaded and exceeded bandwidth capacity

------
pclark
Wish these were hosted on mixcloud.com

------
anedisi
paul oakenfold 18.12.1994 goa mix :ave

edit: i don't get it, why downvotes ?

------
SandB0x
Really? _Really?_ Come on, keep this on Reddit please.

~~~
metamemetics
I apologize. Justification for posting:

1\. As a time portal showing the evolutionary development of _electronic_
music over the past 17 years, it also a reflection of the evolution of
personal computing. From atari and circuit bending roland synths to the
macbook.

2\. Music is an important part of my coding or designing process.

~~~
barmstrong
No apology necessary - this is an awesome find. Essential mixes are probably
my most listened to programming tracks.

